# La facocera



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

Mattia mi ha appena confessato della facocera ieri.
Non solo.
Mi ha pure informata che oggi l'ha chiamato per farsi aiutare con una cosa personale e mentre rientravano in ufficio lei gli ha detto che è innamoratissima del tipo che si sta scopando, lui ovviamente anche, ma stupidamente non lascia moglie e figli, proprio come lui non aveva lasciato me ai tempi, in quanto uomini senza palle che preferiscono compagne che non si mettono in gioco, scegliendo sempre il peggio (ovvero le suddette compagne)
Ha continuato elogiando le doti amatorie del tipo, misure comprese, scusandosi se gli diceva quelle cose, che non voleva ferirlo però in effetti non era stato amore con lui, ora se ne rende conto.
Anche sessualmente...beh...quello di adesso in confronto...
Magia. Mai provati orgasmi così. Cose inenarrabili. Un ormone a palla tanto da concedere l'anal.











Ma questa?


----------



## erab (19 Ottobre 2012)

si, certo e io una volta ho pescato un pescie che era tanto grosso che ci ho dovuto sparare con il fucile per seccarlo che quando mio cuggino ce lo ha visto dallo spavento ci è scoppiata la testa .... ma poi è risorto!

minchia che pena che fa questa tipa


----------



## Flavia (19 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe macchè facocera
questa si è bevuta 
il cervello a colazione
se mai lo abbia avuto


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Ottobre 2012)

Una volta mia cugggggino è morto. 

:zizi:


----------



## Simy (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ma può anche andare tranquillamente a cagare


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Ottobre 2012)

per me non si sta scopando nessuno e ci prova in tutti i modi. prepara il seccatoio ... meglio Mattia di legno che un altro tradimento


----------

